# Mushroom id



## Farmking (Oct 10, 2014)

New to this. Can anyone tell me what kind of mushroom this is, been looking it up but only thing like it that I can find is maybe a turkey tail but not too sure.


----------



## JohnnyRebel (Dec 23, 2014)

Looks like some type of Oyster Mushroom. I am not sure so if I were you, I wouldn't eat it if you were thinking about it.


----------



## mfalconer (Jul 12, 2014)

doesn't look like turkey tail. I'd bet its one of those stiff bracken like shelf fungus. Not edible, too woody/chewy.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Maybe edible, but not palatable.


----------

